
Zero-cost abstractions in Julia: indexing vectors by name with LabelledArrays - fanf2
http://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/zero-cost-abstractions-in-julia-indexing-vectors-by-name-with-labelledarrays/
======
eigenspace
I've definitely run into people who don't beleive its possible to have nice
abstractions with zero runtime cost so this is a nice read!

Really cool to see how effortless it is to implement things like this in
Julia.

